# Pale skin



## Moody (Jan 23, 2018)

Ok so I have had my B&W tegu for over a year now.. Grown from 22 inches to nearly 40. He is shedding and looks very pale. Now I know they have a tendency to get pale but he has been like this since his last shed. I have changed nothing in his environment and I actually had someone ask me if he was a high white. Now he was wild bred so who knows? But it' g me a little concerned... Thanks


----------



## Walter1 (Jan 23, 2018)

Not to worry, depending on their genetic make-up, adult final color pattern may change regardless of source. For example, some firebellies get redder as they mature. At this size/age, all that might change is shading. Your tegu will be a sharply-contrasting adult.


----------



## dpjm (Jan 23, 2018)

Yeah, that looks totally fine. I have never really heard of a lizard having pathologic pale skin, at least it doesn't seem to be a common thing. It's just a color change related to aging. Another common color change is a loss of a greenish tinge.


----------



## Zyn (Jan 23, 2018)

Looks like a beautiful high white to me


----------



## Moody (Jan 23, 2018)

Who knows? He was wild caught in the Everglades by Rodney Irwin at Tegus only. He could have some high white in him, he had the firebelly when I first got him but that faded quickly.. Now hes more a peach belly lol. Someone asked me if he was a high white and he had the traditional yellow undertone and I didn't notice till someone asked and I started going through pics he has gotten whiter and whiter.... I dont care if he is barney purple i love him just the same it just worried me something could be wrong. Thanks!


----------



## onnie0047 (Jan 29, 2018)

Moody said:


> Who knows? He was wild caught in the Everglades by Rodney Irwin at Tegus only. He could have some high white in him, he had the firebelly when I first got him but that faded quickly.. Now hes more a peach belly lol. Someone asked me if he was a high white and he had the traditional yellow undertone and I didn't notice till someone asked and I started going through pics he has gotten whiter and whiter.... I dont care if he is barney purple i love him just the same it just worried me something could be wrong. Thanks!


Barney purple, now that would be cool.


----------



## Guman (Jan 30, 2018)

onnie0047 said:


> Barney purple, now that would be cool.


Well if you get barney purple I want hot pink!


----------

